
Matlab semantic-segmentation-using-deep-learning - naveen99
https://www.mathworks.com/help/vision/examples/semantic-segmentation-using-deep-learning.html
======
naveen99
Not sure if it’s as optimized as maskrcnn on tensorflow yet, but matlab is
almost caught up to deep learning on python.

